# Online Steel Beam Calculators?



## cosmicbike (16 Apr 2021)

I'm knocking a wall down, and need to put building Regs in for the steelwork. It's a simple loadbearing wall holding up the upstairs joists, no more. The last steel design I had done cost £250 through somebody the architect recommended. Whilst I could go to him again, I note a number of online services who will design my steel for s little as £49. I'm looking specifically at https://www.beamcalculation.co.uk/calculations/beam-supporting-floor-joists 
Has anyone used an online calculator such as this?
Thanks


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Apr 2021)

Have you asked the building inspector? It's them who will be signing it off at the end of the day - if they're happy with an online calculator then I would be for a relatively simple job like that  I guess it depends on the individual, but the inspector signing off my extension is super helpful and very friendly, he's given me a few bits of advice and I've found by asking his opinion it has helped smooth the process when I've wanted to do things a little differently.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2021)

I would check with the online calculator people to see what compressive strength of brickwork they are assuming to support the pads for the ends of the steel. Our house is 1880's brickwork with lime mortar, badly built. The compressive strength of the brickwork is at least an order of magnitude less than current standards.


----------

